# Stalled on bench press



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv been training for a good few years now and my bench is pathetic compared to how long Iv been lifting. Iv spent a lot of time yo yo dieting which my be another factor.

my best ever bench was 100kg for 8 reps (on cycle). Where I'm at right now is 80kg for 12 reps ( 1rm unknown guessing 100kg) natural.

im trying to go for a higher rep scheme as I train alone. Is there anybody out there who has been training a long time who have stalled on such low weight and overcome this? If so how? Please help


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Train chest twice a week - worked for me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, I train alone but always work in the 5-10 rep range on bench press.

How high are your reps?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Also, I train alone but always work in the 5-10 rep range on bench press.
> 
> How high are your reps?


I do usually bench twice a week. Start and end of the week. I'm currently not goin over 80 kg. sets look roughly

set 1 12 reps

set 2 8 reps

set 3 5-6 reps

set 4 3-4 reps

later in the week for my second bench day max I can get is usually about 8. These are the figures I'm generally hittin every week


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

One of your big problems is the fact you train alone. You need to get yourself a training partner to be able to push forward.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you cycle your training? Or just keep trying to add weight to the bar?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Do I up the weight? It seems after my first set the reps start rapidly decreasing on the same weight.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

What kind of Chest routine do you do? Is it just flat bench and that's it?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Do you cycle your training? Or just keep trying to add weight to the bar?


Can you elaborate on this please? I am currently working up my bench and have been either looking to increase the weight or increase the reps each week.

Three weeks ago I did 60 3 x 7.Two weeks ago I hit 65 x 5, 5, 7 then last week I hit 65 x 5, 7, 7 and now this week going to aim for 70 x 5 and then two sets of 65.

Is this an effective way of working or would it be better to cycle ?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Do you cycle your training? Or just keep trying to add weight to the bar?


sorry I don't understand what u mean by cycle my training. One week I upped my bench to 85kg and struggled hard for 4 sets of 5 reps. It was really touch and go if I would get the last rep up


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> What kind of Chest routine do you do? Is it just flat bench and that's it?


no after flat I'll move onto incline. For that I'll go 3 sets of a plate each side 8-10 reps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Find out what you can press for 2 reps.

Do 5 sets working up to that 2 rep max. 1x10 reps, 1x10 reps, 1x6 reps, 1x4 reps, increasing weight each set till you finish at 1x2 reps. Do the same the following week. If you beat your 2 rep max, great, do the same the next week and so on. When you fail to beat your 2 rep max have a week training at 60% of that max 6 sets of 6 speed work. Then go back to the 5 sets at 10,10,6,4, 2 but do the 2 rep set at 85% of your previous max. The week after 90%, the week after 95% and the following week you beat your previous max.

And repeat. It's slow but it works.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just change something. A few ideas:


Swap for decline bench or db press for 8 or so weeks
Do 2-3 warm up sets and then just do one heavy working set (say rep out on 90kg), followed by a 50kg drop set
Could try 5x5
Weighted dips after benching, followed by negatives

The list could go on and on.

Just plodding away doing the same old thing is probably the worst thing you can do.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Start doing pause bench, and bench 2-3x a week.


I'm fairly sure I could grind out 1-2 reps of 2 plates so what weight would I do paused reps on?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

> Find out what you can press for 2 reps.
> 
> Do 5 sets working up to that 2 rep max. 1x10 reps, 1x10 reps, 1x6 reps, 1x4 reps, increasing weight each set till you finish at 1x2 reps. Do the same the following week. If you beat your 2 rep max, great, do the same the next week and so on. When you fail to beat your 2 rep max have a week training at 60% of that max 6 sets of 6 speed work. Then go back to the 5 sets at 10,10,6,4, 2 but do the 2 rep set at 85% of your previous max. The week after 90%, the week after 95% and the following week you beat your previous max.
> 
> And repeat. It's slow but it works.


Could I just ask, what is the science behind pyramiding up in comparison to pyramiding down? Lets say you started with 1 x 4, then 1 x 6 etc...

Obviously you would start heavier but your volume sets would be less.

What is the understanding and link?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nathanlowe said:


> Could I just ask, what is the science behind pyramiding up in comparison to pyramiding down? Lets say you started with 1 x 4, then 1 x 6 etc...
> 
> Obviously you would start heavier but your volume sets would be less.
> 
> What is the understanding and link?


You need to warm up and prepare you muscles for the work to come. If I tried to lift my 2 rep max without building up I'd fail and i'd injure myself.

Watch any lifting competition, power or Olympic, nobody starts with their max.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Paused bench as already stated and strengthen your triceps for pressing.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

> You need to warm up and prepare you muscles for the work to come. If I tried to lift my 2 rep max without building up I'd fail and i'd injure myself.
> 
> Watch any lifting competition, power or Olympic, nobody starts with their max.


Thank you very much, is that literally the only reason pyramiding up is preferred?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nathanlowe said:


> Thank you very much, is that literally the only reason pyramiding up is preferred?


If you can walk into a gym and lift your maximum weight right off it's not your maximum.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im a fan of medium heavy weight sets upto 5 x 5 reps then burnout sets of 50% max , after a few weeks drop the burnout sets and go for more weight .


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Bench routine at the minute is:

Flat Bench - Work up to 5rm (All reps paused) Try to beat it each week, if I don't beat, I will equal my best.Do for 4 weeks and then do 3rm and then 2rm

CGBP - 4x10

Dips - 4x10

Chest Flys - 4x10

Used to Bench twice a week, however, my shoulders are weak and maybe affecting my bench so I now do a shoulder day


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> My Bench routine at the minute is:
> 
> Flat Bench - Work up to 5rm (All reps paused) Try to beat it each week, if I don't beat, I will equal my best.Do for 4 weeks and then do 3rm and then 2rm
> 
> ...


Does my routine look okay or would you later the accessories?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Does my routine look okay or would you later the accessories?


Bump


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Bump


Stronger anterior deltoids, technique and strong triceps will all help to increase your Bench, so adding in a shoulder day is a good idea.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You need to warm up and prepare you muscles for the work to come. If I tried to lift my 2 rep max without building up I'd fail and i'd injure myself.
> 
> Watch any lifting competition, power or Olympic, nobody starts with their max.


 True. Me personally though if I'm aiming to hit a heavy double or triple I will work up to that set in doubles or singles then back off to -80% to accumulate some volume.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> True. Me personally though if I'm aiming to hit a heavy double or triple I will work up to that set in doubles or singles then back off to -80% to accumulate some volume.


 It's reps that tire you out not weight lifted. Singles and doubles with a heavy weight won't drain you as much as 6-8 with a lighter weight. So this is ideal for building up to a 1RM.

If you want some volume also, then your way is ideal.


----------

